# Update: Metta World Peace Suspended 7 Games



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm thinking he's done for at least five games.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

That was vicious.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

Five seems like the minimum given the history he has. It was a really dangerous play


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

If I were to bet on it I would say 2. Given the precedent for simiular actions.

But since its MWP it might be more. It will be interesting.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

I pray its 2 scared its 5 thinking maybe with his history the rest of the playoffs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

If it's five or so and we end up playing Denver in the first round, I think it'll be okay.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

Five.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

3 to 5


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

He should be done for the year... not only does thr guy lack friends in the front offices but that elbow was absolutely disgusting and unprovoked


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

More like Meta World Elbow, amiright?


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

frankly, i believe he should be banned for life.
no kidding- he has had multiple chances throughout his career and keeps blowing it, and that elbow was intentional. 
anyone who thinks 2 games is kidding themselves. he is likely done for not only the regular season but, the playoffs too as well he should be.
i hope he gets banned for life. and the fans that cheered him are classic L.A. sleazeballs. they would be furious if ron had been on the other team and did that to kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

Suspended for the playoffs would be a bit ridiculous, in my opinion.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



clownskull said:


> frankly, i believe he should be banned for life.
> no kidding- he has had multiple chances throughout his career and keeps blowing it, and that elbow was intentional.
> anyone who thinks 2 games is kidding themselves. he is likely done for not only the regular season but, the playoffs too as well he should be.
> i hope he gets banned for life. *and the fans that cheered him are classic L.A. sleazeballs. they would be furious if ron had been on the other team and did that to kobe.*


I hate when people say this. What do you want the fans to do? Boo him? Of course they're going to cheer and if you were in the stands as a Lakers fan, you would've been cheering MWP as well and booed only the ejection. Was it wrong? Yes. Stupid play? Yes. But if I was there, of course I'm going to cheer him on. He plays for my team. Obviously if it was the opposite and Kobe or any of our players got elbowed, they would be furious. How do you expect any different? Give me a break.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

DAMN! That was straight to the ear, it was clearly intentional. He was jazzed up but there was contact made with that elbow _and then_ he loaded up and fired the elbow to the skull. I think he was hoping it looked more natural than that, as if it was accidental during his celebration or something. Clearly deliberate though.

He should definitely miss a handful of games for that, I wouldn't have an issue with them laying the hammer down.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



clownskull said:


> frankly, i believe he should be banned for life.
> no kidding- he has had multiple chances throughout his career and keeps blowing it, and that elbow was intentional.
> anyone who thinks 2 games is kidding themselves. he is likely done for not only the regular season but, the playoffs too as well he should be.
> i hope he gets banned for life. and the fans that cheered him are classic L.A. sleazeballs. they would be furious if ron had been on the other team and did that to kobe.


You clearly are dillusional and will be proven wrong in a day or two.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

I'd say he's done until the second round of the playoffs


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

What's his history, I mean other than the brawl what else has he done that I've missed. I never even thought the brawl was fully his fault. Ben Wallace instigated the shit out of that whole thing and got away with almost nothing.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

Lol at banning him for life over a ****ing elbow. People are coming in here acting like he almost killed the kid. He didn't. It was a stupid, intentional, and dangerous play and he will face real consequences for what he did, but let's not get carried away here.

He'll be back by round 2 at the latest.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

On the general board people actually ARE saying that he could have killed him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

i'd say between 5 and 7 games.


----------



## LLROCKS (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

That was a brutal elbow and it couldn't have come at a worse time, with the playoffs right around the corner. I have no idea what the League will do, but given his history its not pretty. I just wonder if this was instigated in any way shape or form. I do recall when the Lakers faced the Thunder in OKC back in February 23, Harden was constantly mouthing off at Kobe, as if he was trying to get in his head and piss him off. Not sure if he was doing anything like that in this game, since I didn't watch the game until the beginning of the 2nd overtime. Metta says it was unintentional, I wonder if the League will see it the same way. If not the young guys have to step in - its there time to shine.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

Here's Ebanks chance to morph into Ariza 2.0 I suppose.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

Adande wrote something (opinion piece) about Metta's suspension being influenced by how much time Harden will miss. Even that doesn't seem fair, unless its like double the time.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

I'd say 3-5 would be warranted. I bet James Harden won't go run up next to him the next time he's celebrating, though. 

Anyone saying "life" is delusional. He's had a pretty clean slate the last 7 years in the league.

If Bynum got 5 games for decking a defenseless midget, expect Ronald to get 5 as well.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

2-3 games is fine by me. Metta did have his nose broken by Perkins earlier in the game.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



LLROCKS said:


> That was a brutal elbow and it couldn't have come at a worse time, with the playoffs right around the corner. I have no idea what the League will do, but given his history its not pretty. I just wonder if this was instigated in any way shape or form. I do recall when the Lakers faced the Thunder in OKC back in February 23, Harden was constantly mouthing off at Kobe, as if he was trying to get in his head and piss him off. Not sure if he was doing anything like that in this game, since I didn't watch the game until the beginning of the 2nd overtime. Metta says it was unintentional, I wonder if the League will see it the same way. If not the young guys have to step in - its there time to shine.


He can say it was unintentional all he wants, video evidence is a bitch though. And I don't recall Harden doing anything except bumping into him and trying to buzzkill his celebration when he really didn't have to. Usually people just push or shove back but Metta went overboard.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



Damian Necronamous said:


> I'd say 3-5 would be warranted. I bet James Harden won't go run up next to him the next time he's celebrating, though.
> 
> Anyone saying "life" is delusional. He's had a pretty clean slate the last 7 years in the league.
> 
> If Bynum got 5 games for decking a defenseless midget, expect Ronald to get 5 as well.


Bynum's was worse than this though. I don't see how you can say otherwise. He was pissed off just because his team was losing and took out his anger on Barrea, who he saw coming from 20 feet away and had time to calculate a vicious mid-air assault. Metta never even turned to face Harden, he was amped up and decided to get a cheap shot in to send some kind of message. In the end his attack was more devastating, but I think intent is what needs to be judged.

I'm a NBA historian, and I don't EVER remember a player getting more than a game for an elbow. Not to say that it hasn't, but I don't remember it. Initially I said one game, than I realized this is the drama craving-Kardashian star making-24/7 news-internet era. On top of that he's Metta. On top of that concussions are a big focus now, so I changed it to 2-3 games.
I said this elsewhere, but what if that was Ibaka and it hits him on the back? Does he even get a foul called on him? When I was watching it in real time from my couch I didn't even realize what happened. I just saw Harden run up to him and next thing I knew he was motionless on the floor.
20 years ago this was one game-


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



Jamel Irief said:


> Bynum's was worse than this though. I don't see how you can say otherwise. He was pissed off just because his team was losing and took out his anger on Barrea, who he saw coming from 20 feet away and had time to calculate a vicious mid-air assault. Metta never even turned to face Harden, he was amped up and decided to get a cheap shot in to send some kind of message. In the end his attack was more devastating, but I think intent is what needs to be judged.
> 
> I'm a NBA historian, and I don't EVER remember a player getting more than a game for an elbow. Not to say that it hasn't, but I don't remember it. Initially I said one game, than I realized this is the drama craving-Kardashian star making-24/7 news-internet era. On top of that he's Metta. On top of that concussions are a big focus now, so I changed it to 2-3 games.
> I said this elsewhere, but what if that was Ibaka and it hits him on the back? Does he even get a foul called on him? When I was watching it in real time from my couch I didn't even realize what happened. I just saw Harden run up to him and next thing I knew he was motionless on the floor.
> 20 years ago this was one game-


looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

1. You are comparing something that happened 20 something years ago to today. We all know the same rules don't apply today in terms of physicality.

2. You are comparing Karl Malone going for a block on Isiah Thomas (a legitimate basketball play where he doesn't throw his elbow at him) to an unprovoked non-basketball move elbow to the face.

I don't typically stereotype laker fans, but when I do I use examples like you.

5 games is logical, but if Stern wants to lay the hammer down I wouldn't be surprised if he was dismissed for the whole playoffs as well.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



lakeshows said:


> looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
> 
> 1. You are comparing something that happened 20 something years ago to today. We all know the same rules don't apply today in terms of physicality.
> 
> ...


Nah, I can find about 30 posts of yours where you sterotype Laker fans. All you ever do here is hate on the Lakers, it's your MO.
In fact let me shoot down your credibility real quick so that you can be exposed for being the Laker hating joke that you are, and why everyone should take your posts with a grain of salt.



> _there's been way more iron this week with Laker fans complaining about officiating. way more irony. _






> LOL. You lost all credibility right there. We can see just by that remark that you are partial Laker fan.
> 
> You don't get a tech for that. EVER. You get a tech if you are arguing onto the court or if you get on to the court during a play while trying to get your players attention, but not for calling a timeout and getting the refs attention.





> _"We should trade Luke Walton for Dwight Howard"
> 
> Unfortunately Laker fans actually think like that. _





> _I'm pretty sure Delonte banging Lebron's mom was in the main forum or the main playoff forum too. Too many Laker "fans" on this site to say anything negative about Kobe though. _




No reason to respond to someone so illogical. You'll be claiming Stern is a Laker lover when he gets less than 5 games.

Now, since you hate Laker fans so much, how about you stop posting in this forum? Hater.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

For those that remember this play that nearly knocked the iron man out.
http://articles.nydailynews.com/1996-02-26/sports/17998745_1_suns-knicks-wayman-tisdale



> J.R. Reid told reporters the elbow he used to separate A.C. Green from his teeth was "inadvertent." He offered Wayman Tisdale a different version.
> 
> "J.R. said, 'Tell your guy A.C. I got him just like I said I would,' " Tisdale told the Daily News. "J.R. was serious. He was definitely boasting to me at the end of the game about throwing that elbow."
> 
> ...


I can't find a video, but they were facing each other and somewhat shoving. Reid turned to box AC out and swung with his elbow, clearly intending to hit him in the face. He did get two games.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

Metta World War. SMH.


----------



## LLROCKS (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



thug_immortal8 said:


> He can say it was unintentional all he wants, video evidence is a bitch though. And I don't recall Harden doing anything except bumping into him and trying to buzzkill his celebration when he really didn't have to. Usually people just push or shove back but Metta went overboard.


At looking at the replay again your'e absolutely right, Harden was trying to buzzkill his celebration, while Metta was at a emotional high and just reacted to it, without really thinking. As I mentioned in my previous post, Harden was trying to get into Kobe's head and piss him off back in the February 23 game. This is part of Hardens game, and I'm not saying what Metta did is justified. But the League should consider that Harden should share part of the blame of what took place in this incident. This was a perfect recipe for disaster.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

10 games, and I'd be fine with more. Just a dangerous play. It was unprovoked and completely outside of basketball context. It basically needs to be treated like a thrown and landed punch to the head, because he knew Harden was there and his elbow was swung at head level which is unnatural. I think the league would be making a mistake by going conservative on the penalty.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



Sir Patchwork said:


> 10 games, and I'd be fine with more. Just a dangerous play. It was unprovoked and completely outside of basketball context. It basically needs to be treated like a thrown and landed punch to the head, because he knew Harden was there and his elbow was swung at head level which is unnatural. I think the league would be making a mistake by going conservative on the penalty.


What did jr smith and Nate Robinson get when they fought?

I mean are these actual predictions or what you guys want to see?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

After reviewing the suspensions the league has given out the past 6 years I want to change my prediction to 5 games.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



Jamel Irief said:


> What did jr smith and Nate Robinson get when they fought?
> 
> I mean are these actual predictions or what you guys want to see?


Results matter. A viscious unprovoked elbow swung at head level (unnatural height for swinging of an elbow) that lands and causes a concussion on a complete non-basketball play is different than most of what we have seen. Artest knew what he was doing, as evidence by his lack of remorse after the contact. He kept going like nothing had happened. Just a dangerous play. Not even boxing allows blows behind the ear. Then you factor his reputation? They shouldn't give him the benefit of a first time offense. 

I don't know what to expect. 5 games minimum, but I believe it's possible that they may enforce an "until further notice" type of suspension. It's a unique situation. You'll be hard-pressed to find many blows like that in the history of the league that have the same context.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

Here is further evidence of our drama queen society. 57% of people feel World Peace should be suspended for the entire playoffs.

http://content.usatoday.com/communi...e-deserve/1?loc=interstitialskip#.T5Wos-0W-XU


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

People who love the game of basketball watch it for the game, and not the fights/violence. People who love drama are typically the ones who sport this tough guy "grow sum ballz lol" mentality and would rather watch basketball players fight than play basketball. 

As a fan of pure basketball, I don't like violent moves that jeopardize the purity of the game. Fans that like violence more than basketball typically don't care and gloss over these situations because the game isn't that important to them.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

The thing about it with Artest is that he is kinda...sick. I don't think he's got any real ill will towards Harden, and probably regrets the hell out of it now. He's trying to do good, trying to change perceptions of him, trying to make it work despite his own mental problems. He got carried away, did something stupid in the heat of the moment, and he's gonna pay for it. 

He reminds me of Delonte. He's gotta pay for what he did, but I hope it's not more severe than a handful of games.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

I hope for 5 games but think it will likely be more. Metta might have changed his name, but he still has the same old rep.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



Sir Patchwork said:


> People who love the game of basketball watch it for the game, and not the fights/violence. People who love drama are typically the ones who sport this tough guy "grow sum ballz lol" mentality and would rather watch basketball players fight than play basketball.
> 
> As a fan of pure basketball, I don't like violent moves that jeopardize the purity of the game. Fans that like violence more than basketball typically don't care and gloss over these situations because the game isn't that important to them.


I've seen you post more on this topic than any other in at least 3 months.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Results matter. A viscious unprovoked elbow swung at head level (unnatural height for swinging of an elbow) that lands and causes a concussion on a complete non-basketball play is different than most of what we have seen. Artest knew what he was doing, as evidence by his lack of remorse after the contact. He kept going like nothing had happened. Just a dangerous play. Not even boxing allows blows behind the ear. Then you factor his reputation? They shouldn't give him the benefit of a first time offense.
> 
> I don't know what to expect. 5 games minimum, but I believe it's possible that they may enforce an "until further notice" type of suspension. It's a unique situation. You'll be hard-pressed to find many blows like that in the history of the league that have the same context.


I missed this post. Maybe you should research the JR Reid/AC Green incident. It wasn't about who the best power forward with two letters as a first name was.... which was TJ Cummings.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



Jamel Irief said:


> I've seen you post more on this topic than any other in at least 3 months.


I post in anything Thunder related. Regardless, I don't know what you're suggesting. I am very interested in preservation of pure basketball, and if people weren't so animate with their tough guy talk about how the league is "soft" and "dramatic" then I wouldn't have anything to say on the topic.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

Bucher predicted 10 games, that sounds about right to me. I think he should clearly miss the last game of the year as well as the first round of the playoffs. The league probably doesn't say "last game and first round", it will be cleaner to just flat out say 10 games (yes I realize it would be 8 if they wanted to ensure the last game and first round, but 8 doesn't seem right either).


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



Sir Patchwork said:


> I post in anything Thunder related. Regardless, I don't know what you're suggesting. I am very interested in preservation of pure basketball, and if people weren't so animate with their tough guy talk about how the league is "soft" and "dramatic" then I wouldn't have anything to say on the topic.


People like to be up in arms about a cause, hence craving for drama. I'm honestly waiting for someone to say he should be charged with battery and sent to jail.

EDIT- spoke too soon, just saw this post http://www.basketballforum.com/6820052-post215.html

And if this was two no names on no name teams not playing on ABC it would get a fifth of the attention. Say if DJ White did this to Jason Thompson last night.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

You've posted quite a bit about this too, so I don't really see where you're coming from on that. You tend to be there in every case pointing the finger at everyone but yourself. We'll just have to see how "dramatic" the league is in their suspension. I'm sure you'll be around to talk about it then too.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



Sir Patchwork said:


> You've posted quite a bit about this too, so I don't really see where you're coming from on that. You tend to be there in every case pointing the finger at everyone but yourself. We'll just have to see how "dramatic" the league is in their suspension. I'm sure you'll be around to talk about it then too.


I'm a Laker fan and this involves a starter leading into the playoffs. I posted my disgust at the incident, but am not going so far to be dramatic as to say he should lose his job, be thrown in jail, or start a telethon for James Harden. I also haven't been the tough guy "grow sum ballz lol" mentality (actually haven't seen anyone say that). Basically I've been even-keeled. I've been considering intent, reptuation and precedent and nothing else. Where is the drama there?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



Jamel Irief said:


> I'm a Laker fan and this involves a starter leading into the playoffs. I posted my disgust at the incident, but am not going so far to be dramatic as to say he should lose his job, be thrown in jail, or start a telethon for James Harden. I also haven't been the tough guy "grow sum ballz lol" mentality (actually haven't seen anyone say that). Basically I've been even-keeled. I've been considering intent, reptuation and precedent and nothing else. Where is the drama there?


I'm not accusing you of being dramatic, I'm accusing you of being a hypocrite. Most people have been even-keeled about this, except maybe his family members or something, yet those who disagree with you about the severity of the suspension are being "dramatic" about it? Come on. Maybe some of us just have a stronger desire for basketball without non-basketball cheapshots? It's ridiculous that some people are willing to accept those as part of the game. They should be met with severe consequences.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

Anyone that feels he should be thrown in jail, wants him suspended longer than players that throw punches, or says "Harden could of died!" is being dramatic.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



Sir Patchwork said:


> I'm not accusing you of being dramatic, I'm accusing you of being a hypocrite. Most people have been even-keeled about this, except maybe his family members or something, yet those who disagree with you about the severity of the suspension are being "dramatic" about it? Come on. Maybe some of us just have a stronger desire for basketball without non-basketball cheapshots? It's ridiculous that some people are willing to accept those as part of the game. They should be met with severe consequences.


Again, let me ask you, if DJ White did this to Jason Thompson how much attention would this get? Barely any.

Why? Because people are talking about this because it's something to make outlandish statements and mock people about, not because they feel very strongly on this issue. Nobody likes talking about DJ White. Want proof? To start the year the league reduced the suspensions of Bynum and Vilanueva by 5 games to 4 due to the shortened schedule. Several people were up in arms again (a lot of the same cast of characters vocal on this issue) saying it was BS and Bynum deserved every game he got. The only people that posted about Charlie V asked: "what did he do?"

I'm talking about it because it's going to impact my favorite team in the playoffs, and I'm talking mainly about the length of suspension. If it was Lebron clocking Durant I probably waste 2-3 posts on it.

It's drama craving like this that make such a mediocre player like Tim Tebow a star.

And honestly, if you really are so anti-cheap shot I expect you to claim this should of been, what 20 games? 

http://www.myspace.com/video/d-med-...reams-are/marcus-camby-vs-danny-ferry/1456267



> Camby was poked in the eye by Ferry and was being restrained by his teammates when he lunged after Ferry and threw a windmill punch to the back of the head of Ferry, who had his back turned to the play.
> 
> Camby, who faces a mandatory suspension under NBA rules for throwing a punch, hung around the building for nearly an hour before finally being persuaded to leave. Only then did security officials allow Ferry to leave the locker room, escorting him to the team bus.


]

Camby's suspension? 5 games


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

Why is Stu Jackson taking this long to make a decision on the suspension?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



Basel said:


> Why is Stu Jackson taking this long to make a decision on the suspension?


I think he's waiting on a diagnosis on harden. Which could be good news for Metta if he's not going to miss any games.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

Apparently no announcement will be made today.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

10 games is my guess.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

Lakers don't play until Thursday...So that's the deadline for the verdict. He might make MWP fly to the league offices and explain himself. Given that this is going to be his 14th suspension it's hard to believe they will be lenient.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



Jamel Irief said:


> Anyone that feels he should be thrown in jail, wants him suspended longer than players that throw punches, or says "Harden could of died!" is being dramatic.


There's a difference between throwing a punch and missing, and throwing a huge elbow to the back of the scon that connects.

If he missed, he doesn't get suspended, or gets 1 game. He connected, bad.

I'm not one of the people thinking it's a criminal offense, but it was a stupid thing for MWP to do.

Honestly, he should expect 5-7 game suspension. I think the NBA will be harsher though, because of his history. Don't be surprised to see 15 or so.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



BlakeJesus said:


> DAMN! That was straight to the ear, it was clearly intentional. He was jazzed up but _there was contact made with that elbow and then he loaded up and fired the elbow to the skull_. I think *he was hoping it looked more natural than that, as if it was accidental during his celebration* or something. Clearly deliberate though.
> 
> He should definitely miss a handful of games for that, I wouldn't have an issue with them laying the hammer down.


yeah it was pretty ridiculous lol, and yet hell say it was an "accident" hehe


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

what I find interesting is when we talk about intentionality

(first let me say that what Artest did was unconscionable and absolutely needs to be punished with a significant suspension)

Artest says he didnt mean to do it - what's that mean? I think it means that Artest was unconcious of what he was doing - he basically wasnt thinking a concious thought when he lashed out - all instinct and adrenaline without thought of consequence

that could have been Kobe coming up behind him to congratulate him and it would have been the same response

I think that (not that it could have been Kobe but it could have been anyone) only makes it worse - the dude is dangerous, the wiring shorts and bam


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



e-monk said:


> what I find interesting is when we talk about intentionality
> 
> (first let me say that what Artest did was unconscionable and absolutely needs to be punished with a significant suspension)
> 
> ...


that only means he should be on a mental institution lol


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



Basel said:


> I hate when people say this. What do you want the fans to do? Boo him? Of course they're going to cheer and if you were in the stands as a Lakers fan, you would've been cheering MWP as well and booed only the ejection. Was it wrong? Yes. Stupid play? Yes. But if I was there, of course I'm going to cheer him on. He plays for my team. Obviously if it was the opposite and Kobe or any of our players got elbowed, they would be furious. How do you expect any different? Give me a break.


With all due respect, You dont have to boo him but even as a fan of that player, You can't cheer where your player try to hurt other. That's not cool.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



Madstrike said:


> that only means he should be on a mental institution lol


no kidding - look at how he's spent the last few years - look at his charity work and where the auction money for the championship ring went - that's the point, he has issues


and what's sad is how hard he's worked to get past those issues over the last several years and here in one brief moment pffft! and it's all gone


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



Sánchez AF said:


> With all due respect, You dont have to boo him but even as a fan of that player, You can't cheer where your player try to hurt other. That's not cool.


I totally agree with you but as Breen and JVG pointed out the fans didn't get to see a replay, I reallllly doubt and hope that if they had seen how malicious it was that they would have cheered. At least I wouldn't have. But from watching it live and not having access to a replay I would have just thought that he hit him by accident and yea I would have cheered out of ignorance. You know what I mean.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



thug_immortal8 said:


> I totally agree with you but as Breen and JVG pointed out the fans didn't get to see a replay, I reallllly doubt and hope that if they had seen how malicious it was that they would have cheered. At least I wouldn't have. But from watching it live and not having access to a replay I would have just thought that he hit him by accident and yea I would have cheered out of ignorance. You know what I mean.


Yeah I understand and I agree with "ovation of ignorance" But I have a question. 

Didn't the staples center screen show the replay ? I havent been in the staples center. So Im not sure but there was plenty of time between the incident and by the time He was walking to the locker room and receive the ovation. So In that period of time I expect that the arena show the replay a few times.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

I was listening to ESPN Radio in LA today and they said that there was no replay shown to the fans in attendance.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

Green and JVG said that they hadn't and then between the 3rd and 4th quarters when they talked to Mike Brown he said he still hadn't seen it so I assumed no.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

Of course staplea wouldn't show a replay. Would they show a video of a guy in a laker jersey flipping a cop car?


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

Between 5 and 10



Jamel Irief said:


> Of course staples wouldn't show a replay. *Would they show a video of a guy in a laker jersey flipping a cop car?*


No


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

There are some saying he should be out the rest of the season and playoffs....wtf? The douche moderator on ESPN's NBA coast to coast went on a tirade about it which included the phrase "the NBA can't put up with this crap".


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



Basel said:


> Suspended for the playoffs would be a bit ridiculous, in my opinion.


Yeah because an elbow to the head that could've have caused serious damage to the brain and neck let alone kill the average person isnt enough for him to get suspended for playoffs? Hitting someone with a fierce elbow to the head on pursose is probably enough to get him kicked out of playoffs and games into next season.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

Apparently not.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

Why did the NBA take all of today to decide this? Maybe someone wants to sleep on it and let emotions subside?


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



doctordrizzay said:


> Yeah because an elbow to the head that could've have caused serious damage to the brain and neck let alone kill the average person isnt enough for him to get suspended for playoffs? Hitting someone with a fierce elbow to the head on pursose is probably enough to get him kicked out of playoffs and games into next season.


Nope


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Why did the NBA take all of today to decide this? Maybe someone wants to sleep on it and let emotions subside?


Hopefully the saints break a rule or tebow sleeps with mark sanchezs girl so the talking heads on ESPN have something else to talk endlessly about. That can only help metta.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

I think Jamel is putting too much stock in history and not enough in recent history. Caremelo Anthony was suspended 15 games for a punch a couple years ago when history dictated fighting had always meant 3-5 games. I could easily see the league viewing Artest's blow as a punch/strike rather than a "basketball elbow". Given his history, I think he will miss at least the first-round of the playoffs.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



Jamel Irief said:


> *Hopefully the saints break a rule* or tebow sleeps with mark sanchezs girl so the talking heads on ESPN have something else to talk endlessly about. That can only help metta.


Loomis intercepting opponents radio chatter counts right?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



e-monk said:


> Loomis intercepting opponents radio chatter counts right?


He knew about that when he made that post. He had to.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



RollWithEm said:


> He knew about that when he made that post. He had to.


do you mean Tebow breaking up Sanchez's relationship with A-Rod?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

Just saw this for the first time. I heard everyone crying about it and thought it was the regular guys over reacting. Its not. The plays over, and its a blatant elbow to the head. By one of the pound for pound toughest dudes in the game.

I've always defended Ron. Tried to defend him after the malice. Defended him when he was pulling down Paul Pierces shorts. There's just something wrong in his head. He doesn't see the world the way we do, and he isn't going to change.

I'm going to get flamed, but I say he should be out for the season. Playoffs included. This is the same guy who defended and cheered Bynum (initially before he ran around with his shirt off) when he made a hard foul in last years playoffs. I like people to play basketball like they give a damn and aren't a bunch of women. But an elbow to Harden's head out of nowhere after a plays done? 

Come on man. Ron has a history. You have to put him out for the playoffs.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



e-monk said:


> do you mean Tebow breaking up Sanchez's relationship with A-Rod?


Did he have illegal listening devices in his locker?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

This is driving me crazy. I will really be disheartened watching the playoffs without Metta's intensity. ANNOUNCE THE PUNISHMENT ALREADY!!!!!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

I think the longer this goes, the worse the news is going to be for ol' Metta.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

Ultimately, the NBA is a business. You guys think they're considering the ratings for a potential 2nd round match-up between these two teams and having MWP and Harden both available? That series would be crazy given the story lines already built.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



Basel said:


> Ultimately, the NBA is a business. You guys think they're considering the ratings for a potential 2nd round match-up between these two teams and having MWP and Harden both available? That series would be crazy given the story lines already built.


No one who wasn't going to tune in is going to watch because Artest is playing.

Not in my opinion anyways.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

Hearing it's 7 games.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Hearing it's 7 games.


From...?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

Source on twitter. And Daniel Artest just tweeted the same.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



> “@TheRealDMArtest: Damn. Ron got 7 games. Y'all happy now!!”


...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

Never mind, now it's being reported everywhere. 7 games it is.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I was predicting 5 playoff games, so almost had it right. He'll miss the regular season finale as well as six playoff games. Will be ready to go for the 2nd round should the Lakers get there.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Here's hoping the Nuggets/Mavs take us to 6 games!

Eh shouldn't have to hope too hard on that one, not fully convinced the Lakers will make it out of the first round even.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*

Actually, we aren't home free for the third seed even. Clippers are beating the Hawks right now, and we have to play the Kings with no Metta or Barnes.

Who backs up Ebanks at the 3? Murphy? Kobe?


----------



## LLROCKS (Mar 15, 2012)

7 games, with the majority of those (6) in the playoffs seems very fair to me. If it were just 7 regular season games, maybe not so fair. This will hurt the Lakers chances in the first round if they get involved in a tough series. I think the League took into consideration, that this was at the heat of the moment in which Metta was at a emotional high and was instigated by Harden thus it wasn't premeditated. As I have stated in previous posts, Harden was really trying hard to get into Kobe's head in a prior game, so that's part of his game. Had he displayed good sportmanship and left Metta alone, this incident would have never happened.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: So how many games will World Peace get suspended for?*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Why did the NBA take all of today to decide this? Maybe someone wants to sleep on it and let emotions subside?


Because they had time since the Lakers don't play until Thursday.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

fine - he's a difference maker but if we cant beat the Kings and the Nuggets without him then **** us


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

^ Real talk.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This last game doesn't matter at all, so I hope MB rests all the big guys and lets Darius Morris and Andrew Goudelock take 20 shots each. I'm betting on Sac. Always bet on black.

Not having Metta for the first 6 games of the playoffs shouldn't kill us, but it certainly won't help. I'm guessing that we'll beat Denver in 5 games.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well Ebanks, here's your shot. Show us what ya got. And there is no way that Barnes should need any more than the week of rest he's about to get to heal that ankle. That injury didn't look very bad at all, so I'm hoping that resting him on Thursday is just a precaution. Hell, bring Eyenga up and give him a shot against the Kings. Can't hurt, right?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I disagree that Mike Brown should rest all the starters. Play them no more than 15-20 minutes and let them stay in a rhythm of sorts before the weekend.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

^^^^ Yeah I'm hoping Brown treats this like a preseason game and plays the entire 12 man roster. (Including Eyenga)


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> ^^^^ Yeah I'm hoping Brown *treats this like a preseason game* and plays the entire 12 man roster. (Including Eyenga)


Or like every single game Greg Popovich has coached since the all-star break.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I would really like Pau and Bynum to get some rest, especially Pau. But I agree, they should get a little burn to stay in rhythm and then sit them. Kobe and Durant are locked in a very tight race for the scoring title. Should be interesting how much burn he gets seeing as he should be pretty well rested already.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I would really like Pau and Bynum to get some rest, especially Pau. But I agree, they should get a little burn to stay in rhythm and then sit them. Kobe and Durant are locked in a very tight race for the scoring title. Should be interesting how much burn he gets seeing as he should be pretty well rested already.


If Durant sits tomorrow and Kobe plays, Kobe needs 35 points to win the scoring title.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I actually kinda hope Kobe pulls it out. It's a pretty meaningless award but I feel like he should have more than 2.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I just don't see Brown playing him long enough to have him get to 35 points.

By the way, Thunder play tonight, not tomorrow. If Durant plays and scores less than his average, Kobe will need less than 35 tomorrow. We'll see what happens.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If anyone can get 35 in a quarter it's Kobe Bryant....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Touché.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> “@Lakerholicz: RT @LakersReporter: Expect Devin Ebanks to start in Round 1 at small forward & Matt Barnes (ankle) to come off the bench.”


FWIW


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

Eyenga has been called up.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Let's see if Ebanks can get some momentum going into the playoffs.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

LLROCKS said:


> 7 games, with the majority of those (6) in the playoffs seems very fair to me. If it were just 7 regular season games, maybe not so fair. This will hurt the Lakers chances in the first round if they get involved in a tough series. I think the League took into consideration, that this was at the heat of the moment in which Metta was at a emotional high and *was instigated by Harden thus it wasn't premeditated*. As I have stated in previous posts, Harden was really trying hard to get into Kobe's head in a prior game, so that's part of his game. *Had he displayed good sportmanship and left Metta alone, this incident would have never happened*.


Dude........that's a joke. Seriously. Harden was trying to get past Artest and get the ball, he didn't body him up and instigate a confrontation. If you honestly think that Harden started it that's nothing but hero worship.


----------



## NBAtweeter (Apr 23, 2012)

Garbage, I'm a laker fan. Embarrassed by what he did. I know most laker fans dont feel the same way. But give me a break, grow up.


----------

